
Coronavirus rest API and example front end, node - javieraviles
github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;javieraviles&#x2F;covidAPI<p>node and ionic app. deployed to heroku using actions.<p>frontend: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronavirus-19-api.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>api rest: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronavirus-19-api.herokuapp.com&#x2F;all and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronavirus-19-api.herokuapp.com&#x2F;countries
======
killjoywashere
frontend is dead right now (1733 PDT)

